# NOV/DEC New Bal scores.. please show us!



## LostInBal

Let’s see our new Bal treasures..?


----------



## LostInBal

Will be the “First” this time 
This cutie joined my collection almost a month ago..
Dark green suede pre First with its original strap.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Will be the “First” this time
> This cutie joined my collection almost a month ago..
> Dark green suede pre First with its original strap.
> 
> View attachment 5644028


What an adorable little thing she is!!!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> What an adorable little thing she is!!!


You are ADORABLE my sweetest friend


----------



## *Jenn*

I’ll have to live vicariously through y’all


----------



## earswithfeet

I hope this 03 Emerald? cutie will be with me by the end of this week. Missing tassel, but I already found a nice kitty replacement.






Tom is scolding me for buying too many bags...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> You are ADORABLE my sweetest friend


----------



## jeanstohandbags

earswithfeet said:


> I hope this 03 Emerald? cutie will be with me by the end of this week. Missing tassel, but I already found a nice kitty replacement.
> View attachment 5644282
> View attachment 5644283
> View attachment 5644284
> 
> View attachment 5644286
> 
> Tom is scolding me for buying too many bags...


Wow, what a find!!!


----------



## earswithfeet

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, what a find!!!


Thank you! I think it was on VC for three seconds


----------



## earswithfeet

Okay so, I just picked up my newest addition. 
Condition is okay, but it definitely needs some lovin'. The body of the bag feels great, soft and squishy. But the corners, edges and strap have suffered. Sealant is almost completely gone. I think I'll send her for a spa treatment.
But the color...
Emerald? Really? Or Mystery Green? 
Incredibly difficult to capture...
First pic no flash, second with flash.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Okay so, I just picked up my newest addition.
> Condition is okay, but it definitely needs some lovin'. The body of the bag feels great, soft and squishy. But the corners, edges and strap have suffered. Sealant is almost completely gone. I think I'll send her for a spa treatment.
> But the color...
> Emerald? Really? Or Mystery Green?
> Incredibly difficult to capture...
> First pic no flash, second with flash.
> View attachment 5645486
> View attachment 5645487


Hmmm, can you post pics of the interior tag? Natural light if possible.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, can you post pics of the interior tag? Natural light if possible.


Will try tomorrow, it's dark here already.


----------



## Conni618

I suspect Emerald, but I’ve been wrong before.  Mystery Green is said to be, “the color of money,” (thank you, Maxxout).  Here’s Fayden‘s money shot.


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> I suspect Emerald, but I’ve been wrong before.  Mystery Green is said to be, “the color of money,” (thank you, Maxxout).  Here’s Fayden‘s money shot.
> 
> View attachment 5645638


If I recall the tag from the listing I’d say emerald as well. The zipper tape is lighter than fayden’s First.


----------



## earswithfeet

Won't get any good natural light today. It's been raining for hours, sky is pretty dark. But I see Emerald, I think.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Won't get any good natural light today. It's been raining for hours, sky is pretty dark. But I see Emerald, I think.
> View attachment 5646039


I’d say so.


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Okay so, I just picked up my newest addition.
> Condition is okay, but it definitely needs some lovin'. The body of the bag feels great, soft and squishy. But the corners, edges and strap have suffered. Sealant is almost completely gone. I think I'll send her for a spa treatment.
> But the color...
> Emerald? Really? Or Mystery Green?
> Incredibly difficult to capture...
> First pic no flash, second with flash.
> View attachment 5645486
> View attachment 5645487


I think this style was only produced in 03 so emerald imo..


----------



## earswithfeet

Oh boy...
Got this one for such an amazing price. How do you say no to that...? This bag was listed on VC for over a year. I finally took pity and scooped it up 
Pic from listing


----------



## ksuromax

2005 Bordeaux + my first evah Planet!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> 2005 Bordeaux + my first evah Planet!!!!
> View attachment 5648265


You got it yay! I’ve been looking at that, I love the planet in Bordeaux!


----------



## earswithfeet

ksuromax said:


> 2005 Bordeaux + my first evah Planet!!!!
> View attachment 5648265


Ahhhhh, you got the bag. So jealous of the boobie!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

yes, guilty as charged  
arriving within 48 hrs, can't wait!


----------



## Conni618

ksuromax said:


> 2005 Bordeaux + my first evah Planet!!!!
> View attachment 5648265


Yay!  So glad one of us got this beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

and it was totally spontaneous check of the site, i haven't logged in for a long while, and boom! 
veni, vidi, emptus


----------



## ghoulish

I couldn’t pass up this little cutie, what I think is an 04 Pewter Coin Purse?




And here it is paired with my 05 Pewter Box. I am so in love with this color!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Just purchased this from TRR . Hopefully will be in as good condition as it looks, been looking for this one for a while !


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dmurphy1 said:


> Just purchased this from TRR . Hopefully will be in as good condition as it looks, been looking for this one for a while !
> 
> View attachment 5648873


I saw this one & also thought that the condition looks amazing.  The smocked leather bags are so lovely & unique.  Congrats!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Just purchased this from TRR . Hopefully will be in as good condition as it looks, been looking for this one for a while !
> 
> View attachment 5648873


I was hoping someone would grab it!


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> I was hoping someone would grab it!


I've been looking for this for some time, they seem hard to come by !!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> I've been looking for this for some time, they seem hard to come by !!


They show up now and again. I don't think it does, but please let me know if it fits on the shoulder!


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> They show up now and again. I don't think it does, but please let me know if it fits on the shoulder!


Will do.


----------



## dolali

2005 Z tag Black City! Someone bought this bag 17 yers ago, and either did not use it, or took extremely good care of it! This classic Bal looks and feels new 

(its night time here but couldn't wait to share!)


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> 2005 Z tag Black City! Someone bought this bag 17 yers ago, and either did not use it, or took extremely good care of it! This classic Bal looks and feels new
> 
> (its night time here but couldn't wait to share!)
> 
> View attachment 5650369
> View attachment 5650370
> View attachment 5650422


Nice find!


----------



## *Jenn*

dolali said:


> 2005 Z tag Black City! Someone bought this bag 17 yers ago, and either did not use it, or took extremely good care of it! This classic Bal looks and feels new
> 
> (its night time here but couldn't wait to share!)
> 
> View attachment 5650369
> View attachment 5650370
> View attachment 5650422



gorgeous!!! congrats.


----------



## Dmurphy1

dolali said:


> 2005 Z tag Black City! Someone bought this bag 17 yers ago, and either did not use it, or took extremely good care of it! This classic Bal looks and feels new
> 
> (its night time here but couldn't wait to share!)
> 
> View attachment 5650369
> View attachment 5650370
> View attachment 5650422


Wow !! What a classic beauty !! Congrats  !!


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Nice find!





*Jenn* said:


> gorgeous!!! congrats.





Dmurphy1 said:


> Wow !! What a classic beauty !! Congrats  !!



Thank you ladies! I cant believe I found it in this condition. 

Huge thanks to @muchstuff for giving this beauty her seal of approval concerning authentication! 
Thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thank you ladies! I cant believe I found it in this condition.
> 
> Huge thanks to @muchstuff for giving this beauty her seal of approval concerning authentication!
> Thank you, thank you, thank you


Enjoy the heck out of that bag!


----------



## LostInBal

dolali said:


> 2005 Z tag Black City! Someone bought this bag 17 yers ago, and either did not use it, or took extremely good care of it! This classic Bal looks and feels new
> 
> (its night time here but couldn't wait to share!)
> 
> View attachment 5650369
> View attachment 5650370
> View attachment 5650422


Huge congratulations on scoring this treasure! Got mine back in 2008 and cherish her so much


----------



## Angelbethanh

dolali said:


> 2005 Z tag Black City! Someone bought this bag 17 yers ago, and either did not use it, or took extremely good care of it! This classic Bal looks and feels new
> 
> (its night time here but couldn't wait to share!)
> 
> View attachment 5650369
> View attachment 5650370
> View attachment 5650422


Wow awesome! Where did you find it?  (I also really like that you have a red charm with it!)


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> They show up now and again. I don't think it does, but please let me know if it fits on the shoulder!


No it does not but has rings to attach shoulder strap !!


----------



## dolali

LostInBal said:


> Huge congratulations on scoring this treasure! Got mine back in 2008 and cherish her so much


Thank you! I have wanted one for the longest time, and finally have it.   



Angelbethanh said:


> Wow awesome! Where did you find it?  (I also really like that you have a red charm with it!)


Thank you! I found it at Yoogi's Closet


----------



## LostInBal

dolali said:


> Thank you! I have wanted one for the longest time, and finally have it.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I found it at Yoogi's Closet


Mine!


----------



## dolali

LostInBal said:


> Mine!
> 
> View attachment 5650651


OMG! Its beautiful and has barely aged!!! The leather


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> No it does not but has rings to attach shoulder strap !!


Hmmm, good point!


----------



## Conni618

dolali said:


> 2005 Z tag Black City! Someone bought this bag 17 yers ago, and either did not use it, or took extremely good care of it! This classic Bal looks and feels new
> 
> (its night time here but couldn't wait to share!)
> 
> View attachment 5650369
> View attachment 5650370
> View attachment 5650422


Beautiful bag!  Maybe the most iconic of the Motorcycle Bag icons...Congratulations!  Love the red charm with it too.


----------



## dolali

Conni618 said:


> Beautiful bag!  Maybe the most iconic of the Motorcycle Bag icons...Congratulations!  Love the red charm with it too.



Thank you! 
I feel very lucky to have found it, and it almost new condition


----------



## Suerta

I bought this beauty a week ago - 06 white city. It‘s completely yellowish (but in excellent condition) and I bought it as kind of a project. 
Redying is in progress and I‘m totally in love with it


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> 2005 Bordeaux + my first evah Planet!!!!
> View attachment 5648265


she's here, and i can't thank the previous owner enough for preserving this beauty is immaculate condition! even the spare tassels are in place!


----------



## IntheOcean

dolali said:


> 2005 Z tag Black City! Someone bought this bag 17 yers ago, and either did not use it, or took extremely good care of it! This classic Bal looks and feels new
> 
> (its night time here but couldn't wait to share!)
> 
> View attachment 5650369
> View attachment 5650370
> View attachment 5650422


Stunning City! After purchasing a black City with GSH (which was the one I initially wanted) I realized the hardware was just too big and too noizy for my taste, so now I'm lusting after a Bal in black with the regular hardware. Yours looks sooo beautiful, especially with the charm.


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> she's here, and i can't thank the previous owner enough for preserving this beauty is immaculate condition! even the spare tassels are in place!
> 
> View attachment 5651286


Such a pretty color! Congrats


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> she's here, and i can't thank the previous owner enough for preserving this beauty is immaculate condition! even the spare tassels are in place!
> 
> View attachment 5651286



Such a rich and saturated color!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> she's here, and i can't thank the previous owner enough for preserving this beauty is immaculate condition! even the spare tassels are in place!
> 
> View attachment 5651286


Congrats, she's a beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> she's here, and i can't thank the previous owner enough for preserving this beauty is immaculate condition! even the spare tassels are in place!
> 
> View attachment 5651286



She’s _so _pretty K .  And how wonderful it comes with a matching planet too!  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## morningsong

I just got this 2005 Apple Green City! I previously almost bought a city in this color from a different seller but the bag was not in that great of a condition, so happy to receive this and find that it appears that it was never even used! Even the edges have no wear and it came with the extra tassels as well. Super great find thanks to a post on here, and bought on Yoogi’s Closet.


----------



## IntheOcean

morningsong said:


> I just got this 2005 Apple Green City! I previously almost bought a city in this color from a different seller but the bag was not in that great of a condition, so happy to receive this and find that it appears that it was never even used! Even the edges have no wear and it came with the extra tassels as well. Super great find thanks to a post on here, and bought on Yoogi’s Closet.
> 
> View attachment 5651435
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651436
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651438


That's the greenest green I've ever seen, lol  Conrats on scoring such a wonderful bag!


----------



## *Jenn*

morningsong said:


> I just got this 2005 Apple Green City! I previously almost bought a city in this color from a different seller but the bag was not in that great of a condition, so happy to receive this and find that it appears that it was never even used! Even the edges have no wear and it came with the extra tassels as well. Super great find thanks to a post on here, and bought on Yoogi’s Closet.
> 
> View attachment 5651435
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651436
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651438










it is absolutely breathtaking!!! enjoy!


----------



## english_girl_900

morningsong said:


> I just got this 2005 Apple Green City! I previously almost bought a city in this color from a different seller but the bag was not in that great of a condition, so happy to receive this and find that it appears that it was never even used! Even the edges have no wear and it came with the extra tassels as well. Super great find thanks to a post on here, and bought on Yoogi’s Closet.
> 
> View attachment 5651435
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651436
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651438


Stunning! AG City was my first Bal, way back in the day - I still have her and love her to pieces. There's nothing quite like this colour imho


----------



## maxxout

Conni618 said:


> I suspect Emerald, but I’ve been wrong before.  Mystery Green is said to be, “the color of money,” (thank you, Maxxout).  Here’s Fayden‘s money shot.
> 
> View attachment 5645638



Hi love!   I was just gonna post that. And it really is the color of money. I can’t believe you remembered. ♥️


----------



## Conni618

Ha!  Of course I remember.  Probably saw it for the first time in one of your photos!  Wanted to steal it then, but found another years later. 

Here‘s my baby pampered and freshly conditioned. Love her money colored soul!


----------



## dolali

IntheOcean said:


> Stunning City! After purchasing a black City with GSH (which was the one I initially wanted) I realized the hardware was just too big and too noizy for my taste, so now I'm lusting after a Bal in black with the regular hardware. Yours looks sooo beautiful, especially with the charm.



Thank you so much!
I used to have Day bags with GSH and I remember they were on the heaver side. 
I hope you find your Black City soon


----------



## morningsong

english_girl_900 said:


> Stunning! AG City was my first Bal, way back in the day - I still have her and love her to pieces. There's nothing quite like this colour imho


Yes, this is my first AG! I already had the AG Day on my wishlist, but I love it so much that I may add the First to the list too lol
Such a nice pop of color!


----------



## morningsong

*Jenn* said:


> it is absolutely breathtaking!!! enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

dolali said:


> Thank you so much!
> I used to have Day bags with GSH and I remember they were on the heaver side.
> I hope you find your Black City soon


Yes, definitely heavier than a regular City. Thanks, the problem is, I don't really _need _another bag... But yes, if the right one comes along, I'm afraid I'll have to give in


----------



## earswithfeet

My burgundy FB tote.




Condition is impeccable and all my stuff fits. 
Couldn't not get this bag for 300 Euros...
Gonna remove the tassel, though. Looks weird with that light underside...


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> My burgundy FB tote.
> View attachment 5651829
> View attachment 5651830
> View attachment 5651831
> 
> Condition is impeccable and all my stuff fits.
> Couldn't not get this bag for 300 Euros...
> Gonna remove the tassel, though. Looks weird with that light underside...


It’s just split, you can glue it together.


----------



## ksuromax

morningsong said:


> I just got this 2005 Apple Green City! I previously almost bought a city in this color from a different seller but the bag was not in that great of a condition, so happy to receive this and find that it appears that it was never even used! Even the edges have no wear and it came with the extra tassels as well. Super great find thanks to a post on here, and bought on Yoogi’s Closet.
> 
> View attachment 5651435
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651436
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651438


Just dreamy!!


----------



## ksuromax

Thanks to all for the bag love!


----------



## maxxout

Conni618 said:


> Ha!  Of course I remember.  Probably saw it for the first time in one of your photos!  Wanted to steal it then, but found another years later.
> 
> Here‘s my baby pampered and freshly conditioned. Love her money colored soul!
> View attachment 5651556



That is spectacular! The color is so deep and rich. Maybe it’s even better than money? I still have mine too and even though green is not big in my world, I can’t get over how great this bag is. So I will keep it forever. Hoping that you keep all of your pewter H bags as well. I’ve connected you forever with the most elusive 03 blue. Was it called dark turquoise? Even though it looks like royal blue, right?


----------



## Conni618

Absolutely!  There are some that we will keep forever. 
Yes, the Dark Turquoise with its inexplicable cobalt color. I don’t know why it has become so rare.  It’s actually from S/S 04, a season from which so many beautiful colors are still appearing. (Also seems to be the most popular season for faked oldies. .)


----------



## Conni618

Oops. Sorry.  Just realized I shouldn’t be posting these on this thread. Not new purchases at all.  Probably from ten years ago.


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> Oops. Sorry.  Just realized I shouldn’t be posting these on this thread. Not new purchases at all.  Probably from ten years ago.


Gorgeous enough to post anywhere.


----------



## earswithfeet

Conni618 said:


> Oops. Sorry.  Just realized I shouldn’t be posting these on this thread. Not new purchases at all.  Probably from ten years ago.


You can post this beauty on here all you want . And you should definitely send it to me by post


----------



## earswithfeet

Scored my first non-Europe located purchase from TLC. I was actually eyeing the black version with all the rivets und "punky" HW. But I guess the weight of the bag would be overwhelming...
So, I got this instead. The color was "calling" to me...
Pics from the listing.


----------



## ghoulish

Conni618 said:


> Absolutely!  There are some that we will keep forever.
> Yes, the Dark Turquoise with its inexplicable cobalt color. I don’t know why it has become so rare.  It’s actually from S/S 04, a season from which so many beautiful colors are still appearing. (Also seems to be the most popular season for faked oldies. .)
> 
> View attachment 5652200


Wowza! That is truly stunning.


----------



## Conni618

Thank you. It is my favorite blue.  Though calling It turquoise has always been a puzzle.


----------



## maxxout

Conni618 said:


> Absolutely!  There are some that we will keep forever.
> Yes, the Dark Turquoise with its inexplicable cobalt color. I don’t know why it has become so rare.  It’s actually from S/S 04, a season from which so many beautiful colors are still appearing. (Also seems to be the most popular season for faked oldies. .)
> 
> View attachment 5652200


Aghhhhhhh there it is.   Cobalt, yes.  Could this be the most beautiful city ever?   Why yes, I believe it is. 
Of course, 04.    Thank you for posting.  Just dreamy.


----------



## Conni618

Ahhh.  It is possible.  But haven’t you noticed that whichever one we are looking at, at the moment, is absolutely the most beautiful ever?  It’s why I have so much trouble selling any of them.  As soon as I need to examine and describe, I lose the will to let go.


----------



## ViennaCalling

Hi! I’m in… again 

I found a wonderful Day in mint condition in a beautiful red shade and I just can’t resist. The picture is from the seller, tja bad should be delivered in a few days.

 I am completely in love with the older Bal bags. Bought a classic city in 2015 (new on the store) an this year 3 more, a beautiful caribe Papier A 5, an envelop clutch in moutarde am now this beauty. Prices are reasonable at the moment.

Now my whislist is empty


----------



## fayden

Conni618 said:


> Absolutely!  There are some that we will keep forever.
> Yes, the Dark Turquoise with its inexplicable cobalt color. I don’t know why it has become so rare.  It’s actually from S/S 04, a season from which so many beautiful colors are still appearing. (Also seems to be the most popular season for faked oldies. .)
> 
> View attachment 5652200


It's about time we start seeing some of your hidden gems!!


----------



## ViennaCalling

Finally she arrived:


----------



## vesna

I am expecting this large clutch, I HATE logos, absolutely HATE, but here the colors look so beautiful, I just love everything about it. Hope it will be nice in real life too when I get it.


----------



## earswithfeet

I am a little ashamed to admit that I finally caved and got this way overprized little thing.  Pics from listing




RT has been haunting and tormenting me for months. And I thought, hey, before getting a bag from a private seller and end up not liking the color, I will try this cutie from a retailer first. LOL. Well, at least I'm trying to justify my insanity...


----------



## Conni618

It‘s hard to imagine that you spent too much.  Looks like an especially gorgeous little Rouge Theater First. In my opinion, sighting one in this condition with nice leather is pretty close to a unicorn find.


----------



## earswithfeet

I know there's a lot going on with Balenciaga right now and it's all terrible.
Still, I love all my Bal oldies and won't part with them. Sorry? 
Just unpacked this teeny cutie. First in RT.





It really is a berry red. Handles have darkened some, but not too much. Some moron cut the tassels, though...


----------



## Angelbethanh

earswithfeet said:


> I know there's a lot going on with Balenciaga right now and it's all terrible.
> Still, I love all my Bal oldies and won't part with them. Sorry?
> Just unpacked this teeny cutie. First in RT.
> View attachment 5660804
> View attachment 5660805
> View attachment 5660806
> View attachment 5660807
> 
> It really is a berry red. Handles have darkened some, but not too much. Some moron cut the tassels, though...


Wow, it’s beautiful!

And each person should be able to make their own decision about their bags ❤️


----------



## miumiu666

my new to me fw05 olive work! Handles have darkened and someone stupidly cut the tassels but she’s gorgeous! Love the color and the leather is incredibly smooshy and soft.


----------



## Conni618

Your photos do capture that leather texture.  Be still my heart!  Beautiful.


----------



## morningsong

Just got what I believe to be a F/W ‘01 FB Pebbled Caribou First! I ordered it last month, but had them hold it while I traveled..fantastic condition with the exception of a missing tassel on the top pull. If anyone can suggest a zipper pull or product to replace it I’d greatly appreciate it!


----------



## muchstuff

morningsong said:


> Just got what I believe to be a F/W ‘01 FB Pebbled Caribou First! I ordered it last month, but had them hold it while I traveled..fantastic condition with the exception of a missing tassel on the top pull. If anyone can suggest a zipper pull or product to replace it I’d greatly appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 5661763
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661764
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661765


How about a charm?


----------



## morningsong

muchstuff said:


> How about a charm?


Ohhh, that would be cute!


----------



## LostInBal

Unexpected find & acquisition. 
Always drooled with this combo..
*07 S/S Vert Gazon GGH* in in of my fav slyle, the Brief!


----------



## IntheOcean

miumiu666 said:


> my new to me fw05 olive work! Handles have darkened and someone stupidly cut the tassels but she’s gorgeous! Love the color and the leather is incredibly smooshy and soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661663
> View attachment 5661664


So lovely


----------



## fashionmaudel

I purchased my first Balenciaga clothing and shoes on a steal of a sale from TRR. The shoes are really nice, great leather and suede. I cleaned up the sole with a magic eraser and now they look pretty great…and were less than $50 (Final sale). After the news lately, I wasn’t really excited anymore to receive the package and didn’t open it for a while. Can we get Nicolas Ghesquière back?!?!?


----------



## earswithfeet

Just sealed the deal on this Work in Sapin. Pic from listing. Leather looks chewy


----------



## HAZE MAT

I bought this a few weeks ago at the NY Saks 5th Avenue location- https://www.balenciaga.com/en-us/balenciaga-adidas-t-shirt-oversized-black-723122TNVA68482.html

No regrets.


----------



## Punkkitten

My New to me pile of smush: the Day.
I have firsts and makeup pouches I converted into crossbody bags...but never dipped a toe into the Day waters.
If I'm reading the tag correctly she is a 2012 in the color Cassis [@muchstuff  if you can verify...  ]

She needs a shampoo and a conditioning treatment, however I'm very excited to have her join my little Bal fam


----------



## muchstuff

Punkkitten said:


> My New to me pile of smush: the Day.
> I have firsts and makeup pouches I converted into crossbody bags...but never dipped a toe into the Day waters.
> If I'm reading the tag correctly she is a 2012 in the color Cassis [@muchstuff  if you can verify...  ]
> 
> She needs a shampoo and a conditioning treatment, however I'm very excited to have her join my little Bal fam
> 
> View attachment 5666118
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666119


She's looks more orange in the pics but I'm assuming that's just the lighting. Colour code is indeed cassis!


----------



## Angelbethanh

Welcome to the Day fam! I love mine!


----------



## earswithfeet

Lol, also got a Cassis Day two days ago. The GSH "pops" against the leather. Feels very nice, thick, squishy leather.
Like always, I'm incapable of getting the color right in the pics...


----------



## earswithfeet

Sapin work is here. The leather is tdf 
So chewy and soft. Gorgeous green, I love it.


----------



## IntheOcean

earswithfeet said:


> Sapin work is here. The leather is tdf
> So chewy and soft. Gorgeous green, I love it.
> View attachment 5667242
> View attachment 5667243
> View attachment 5667244


Oh wow! Congrats, such a gorgeous bag  That leather texture is stunning.


----------



## earswithfeet

IntheOcean said:


> Oh wow! Congrats, such a gorgeous bag  That leather texture is stunning.


Thank you 
You can just roll the bag into a ball, the leather is so soft. A puddle of wrinkly smush


----------



## Punkkitten

earswithfeet said:


> Lol, also got a Cassis Day two days ago. The GSH "pops" against the leather. Feels very nice, thick, squishy leather.
> Like always, I'm incapable of getting the color right in the pics...
> View attachment 5666168
> View attachment 5666169
> View attachment 5666170


I would totally agree about the hardware popping.  I'm not the biggest fan of the giant hardware, but when I see it on the day I LOVE it.  Maybe because it looks relative to the size?  Enjoy your new purchase! Cassis twins!


----------



## Happy Luppy

morningsong said:


> I just got this 2005 Apple Green City! I previously almost bought a city in this color from a different seller but the bag was not in that great of a condition, so happy to receive this and find that it appears that it was never even used! Even the edges have no wear and it came with the extra tassels as well. Super great find thanks to a post on here, and bought on Yoogi’s Closet.
> 
> View attachment 5651435
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651436
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651438



You are so lucky to score this bag, what a beauty ❤️


----------



## Conni618

Gorgeous color! Beautiful leather…scrumptious!  Congratulations!


----------



## morningsong

Happy Luppy said:


> You are so lucky to score this bag, what a beauty ❤️


Agreed! I love her so much


----------



## morningsong

Soooo Christmas came early this year! I just received an Apple Green First in amazing condition! I’m still waiting for a well-priced AG Day to pop up, but this was such a pleasant gift to receive, as it was on my wishlist as well.


----------



## Conni618

Beautiful!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Punkkitten

I was naughty.
Preloved Giant 21 hobo with ggh in papyrus (I believe).
Yes, she needs a bath, some conditioning and the strap is that dark from previous wear.  However i do love a rehab project and I do love to customize my bags. So I'm not that worried about it.
Also, did not expect to love this color so much.  What a pretty taupe-y neutral.  And the leather is REALLY smooshy and soft.
And now I am going to be really really good


----------



## muchstuff

Punkkitten said:


> I was naughty.
> Preloved Giant 21 hobo with ggh in papyrus (I believe).
> Yes, she needs a bath, some conditioning and the strap is that dark from previous wear.  However i do love a rehab project and I do love to customize my bags. So I'm not that worried about it.
> Also, did not expect to love this color so much.  What a pretty taupe-y neutral.  And the leather is REALLY smooshy and soft.
> And now I am going to be really really good
> 
> View attachment 5671166


I’m thinking it might be an 07 sandstone. Do you have the mirror?


----------



## Punkkitten

muchstuff said:


> I’m thinking it might be an 07 sandstone. Do you have the mirror?


I do.  I was down the rabbit hole the last few days trying to figure out color.  Initially I thought gris poivre...however couldn't find any with ggh.  Then papyrus popped up with it.  The leather overall is amazing for 10 or more years old.
And again I apologize about the crappy light.  Still darkest here on the east coast and it is sleeting.  So this is artificial light


----------



## muchstuff

Punkkitten said:


> I do.  I was down the rabbit hole the last few days trying to figure out color.  Initially I thought gris poivre...however couldn't find any with ggh.  Then papyrus popped up with it.  The leather overall is amazing for 10 or more years old.
> And again I apologize about the crappy light.  Still darkest here on the east coast and it is sleeting.  So this is artificial light
> 
> View attachment 5671305


This bag is earlier than papyrus. It’s an 07 chevre sandstone, the mirror pocket proves it.


----------



## Punkkitten

muchstuff said:


> This bag is earlier than papyrus. It’s an 07 chevre sandstone, the mirror pocket proves it.


Thank you for verifying!   Someday I wish to be that adept at color identification. I can do it with haircolor but not Balenciaga.  The leather on this is incredible.  Discolored in some spots, but overall in wonderful shape.  I keep petting it


----------



## muchstuff

CHevre will 


Punkkitten said:


> Thank you for verifying!   Someday I wish to be that adept at color identification. I can do it with haircolor but not Balenciaga.  The leather on this is incredible.  Discolored in some spots, but overall in wonderful shape.  I keep petting it


Chevre will do that to you.


----------



## earswithfeet

Punkkitten said:


> Thank you for verifying!   Someday I wish to be that adept at color identification. I can do it with haircolor but not Balenciaga.  The leather on this is incredible.  Discolored in some spots, but overall in wonderful shape.  I keep petting it


Chèvre is so very pettable. So soft, silky and all around delectable. I totally get you


----------



## earswithfeet

The seller made me do it, I swear. He accepted my offer...
Sapin WE on the way  . Thanks @muffind for putting up the find!


----------



## earswithfeet

Sapin WE is here!
I apologize for the terrible lighting. I    Sapin.



So much smooshy Chèvre.


----------



## Conni618

Sapin almost always has (along with 05 Teal) gorgeous leather!  No exception here!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

earswithfeet said:


> Sapin WE is here!
> I apologize for the terrible lighting. I    Sapin.
> View attachment 5674767
> View attachment 5674768
> 
> So much smooshy Chèvre.


Absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## Deco

muchstuff said:


> CHevre will
> 
> Chevre will do that to you.


Aint that the truth


----------



## earswithfeet

jeanstohandbags said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!!!


Yesssss  
I even found an extra set of tassels and the paper tags in the front pocket.


----------



## earswithfeet

Conni618 said:


> Sapin almost always has (along with 05 Teal) gorgeous leather!  No exception here!


The leather on the WE is not as wrinkly and thick as on my Work. It's smoother. Will snap some comparison pics of the pair. Both leather textures are scrumptious


----------



## fayden

Teal 2005 first! Pic next to my Indigo city. Love 2005 leathers.


----------



## morningsong

Rewarded myself for working hard all year with this beauty from a fellow PF member  The color is still sooo saturated, happy to find this rare one! 

‘04 True Red First:


----------



## LostInBal

morningsong said:


> Rewarded myself for working hard all year with this beauty from a fellow PF member  The color is still sooo saturated, happy to find this rare one!
> 
> ‘04 True Red First:
> 
> View attachment 5677050
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677051
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677052


Wow.. what a beauty and in excellent condition piece! Congratulations!!


----------



## morningsong

LostInBal said:


> Wow.. what a beauty and in excellent condition piece! Congratulations!!


Thank you! I hope it’s the last wishlist B-bag I buy this year  I can’t believe how many excellent condition oldies we’ve seen for sale over the past few months!


----------



## ViennaCalling

I bought a mini twiggy in apple green in excellent condition via vestiaire. I can’t wait to touch her!


----------



## earswithfeet

Hopefully my last purchase this year...
05 turquoise WE. I love 05 leather and this just popped up out of nowhere. 
Pic from listing. Can't wait.


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Hopefully my last purchase this year...
> 05 turquoise WE. I love 05 leather and this just popped up out of nowhere.
> Pic from listing. Can't wait.
> View attachment 5677746
> View attachment 5677747


Looks like Teal to me


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> It’s turquoise or Teal?


I'm leaning more towards turq. But could be teal. Either is fine by me. We'll see when the bag gets here. Fayden posted a pic of her teal First. Looks more blue-ish than the WE. But again, I'm terrible with colors...


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Looks like Teal to me


You're probably right. The zipper tab is too light for turq.


----------



## fayden

earswithfeet said:


> I'm leaning more towards turq. But could be teal. Either is fine by me. We'll see when the bag gets here. Fayden posted a pic of her teal First. Looks more blue-ish than the WE. But again, I'm terrible with colors...


The WE looks like teal, turquoise is super bright, but teal has some of the most amazing leathers, so congrats!!!


----------



## Conni618

I’m also pretty sure it’s Teal. Also betting the photo’s blown out, and the color will be deeper in person.  Either way certain that leather is glorious. Congratulations!


----------



## earswithfeet

Thank you dear cuties @Conni618 and @fayden


----------

